# Acceptable Degrees list for Officer MOC's



## navypuke (23 Mar 2011)

I cannot find the list that shows you what degrees you can take for certain officer trades on the recruiting website. Does anyone know where I can find this info. I'm specifically looking for NCS ENG acceptable degrees.


----------



## agc (23 Mar 2011)

Here's the DIN link for entry stds

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/reports/edustd_e.asp?sec=2&cmpnt=regf&order=mosid&sort=asc

In case you're not on the DIN, ideal degrees are Electrical or Computer Engineering, and acceptable are Aeronautical, Aerospace, Chemical, Civil, Engineering Physics, Industrial, Materials, Marine, Mechanical, Metallurgical, Naval Architecture, Nuclear or Software engineering degrees; and Computer, Mathematics or Physics science degrees.


----------



## gcclarke (24 Mar 2011)

If it helps, of the three CSEOs aboard our ship, two have "acceptable" degrees vice ideal, myself with a Mech Eng, and our Phase VI with a Chem Eng degree. It's definitely common enough, although I do always recommend shooting for some form of engineering degree. While a lot of the actual course work doesn't translate directly, the engineering mindset certainly does.


----------

